# FEELER -- Shelby Airflo T-Shirts -- FOR SALE



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2013)

*I was joking around with Slick from the forums here a while ago about making some Shelby Airflo T-Shirts & he thought the same thing* -- well that got us to the next phase & Slick had idea of the "Shelby Invasion" @ our upcoming July 7th 2013 CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride -- which is ON for that July ride -- I came up with a catch phrase "Go with the Flo ...." for the Shelby Airflo Shirts - well a play on the Shelby way of the spelling of the Airflo (they never used the "w" on the end for those who don't know) - Slick still has a shirt he is working on for the invasion too & I can't wait to see his & get one 

When I designed a Shelby Airflo shirt - I tried to make the shirt reflect the era the Shelby was made - I first found a old photo I had & then some of my graphic design skills to design the logo for the front as well as a artistic depiction of a Shelby Super Airflo that would print well - After going back & forth with the design & fine tuning the idea - I sent a jpg of the design to my t-shirt guy & had a few made ( I printed roughly 15-20 shirts total on the first run & a few were sold @ our CYCLONE COASTER  swapmeet ) -- I gave Slick a special edition one 

*I was going to do another run* - but before I do I wanted to see if there was any interest from cabe members on these shirts -- The images are below -- They will be on preshrunk 100% cotton shirts - Colors are either "sand" or a "light grey" with blue silk screened images front & back as seen in the images below - The front will have the "*1938 SHELBY Airflo*" centered on the shirt -- *The larger image with the bicycle* will be on the backside -- FYI -- the watermarked CYCLONE COASTER 2013 will not be on the shirts -- just protects the jpg 

*I thought I would get a pre-order together & when I get a small run of interest I would do the small run* -- Shirts would be $25.- each SHIPPED - *combined shipping on all shirts is available @ $22.50 EACH ADDITIONAL shirt or hat - mix & match with the CYCLONE COASTER T-shirts & Baseball caps if you want * -- payment would be Cash - Money Orders - or paypal as a friend / payment owed - or pay the paypal fees on your end --  

*PM me & I will start a list & do a run* -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very cool. Saw these in person at the last ride and they look great! Let me know when the Colson Commander shirts are ready. I'll take a few in xl.


----------



## RustyK (Apr 16, 2013)

*I'm in*

I'd buy a couple a mediums.


----------



## npence (Apr 16, 2013)

I will take a XL


----------



## brassbusterpc (Apr 16, 2013)

*Count me in for one*

I'm in for a 2X GREAT tee shirt.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Put me down for a light gray size L. I'll pick it up in July when I come out. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 16, 2013)

*I will be going to Memory Lane ....*



Freqman1 said:


> Put me down for a light gray size L. I'll pick it up in July when I come out. V/r Shawn




Shawn -- I can bring you your shirt to MLC swap -- I will be there & I happen to have a light gray in large ready to go from the first run -- let me know -- Frank


*ALL Others *-- I will check tonight what I have left from the first run & if I have them I will get them out to you ASAP once payment is received --* Mediums & XXL will have to be the next run* -- Please specify color when ordering - *Sand* is basically a light tan color - or *light gray* - I will take a pic of what is available tonight & post it in the morning

 --- I will see what I have - now that I think about it - I actually printed around 15-20 shirts on the first run including a couple odd one off shirts ( since I always print some different odd shirts to try colors out that I might want to do in a future run - please note that the odd one off shirts are in XL only since that's what I wear & someone needs to test them out ) -- thanks -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bring it Frank--see ya there! Thanks, Shawn


----------



## steve doan (Apr 16, 2013)

*Shirt*

I would like one in 1 XL and pick it up at ML, gray woild be fine.  Steve Doan


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll take a Large grey one.....Thanks Tom


----------



## 55tbird (Apr 16, 2013)

*I'll take one*

Either color in an XL delivered to Memory Lane works for me. Thanks!  Mike


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 16, 2013)

Grey 2x at ml  please


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll take 1 Large and 1 XL both in gray and will pick up at MLC!

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll take a light gray XXL.  PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2013)

There must be a lot more Airflo owners than I was aware of. Looks like you'll have just one suitcase of T-shirts! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2013)

*I think there are a lot of Shelby admirers too ....*

The Shelby Airflo has always been one of my favorites in the hobby since it is so over the top -- Do I want a clean original Shelby Airflo -- YES -- for now the shirt is a lot more affordable to me -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> The Shelby Airflo has always been one of my favorites in the hobby since it is so over the top -- Do I want a clean original Shelby Airflo -- YES -- for now the shirt is a lot more affordable to me -- Ride Vintage - Frank




That was really more of atongue-in-cheek reply. I agree I always thought they looked cool and was just lucky enough to snag one. I have a shirt with a Blue Bird on it and hopefully one day I'll be in a position to own one of those as well. BTW I''l be unleashing my Huffman shirt at MLC! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2013)

*I know ... I took it that way myself*



Freqman1 said:


> That was really more of a tongue-in-cheek reply. I agree I always thought they looked cool and was just lucky enough to snag one. I have a shirt with a Blue Bird on it and hopefully one day I'll be in a position to own one of those as well. BTW I''l be unleashing my Huffman shirt at MLC! V/r Shawn




I need to make my house painted one a reality -- I think I was originally talking to you about trading your original paint for house paint parts when you first got yours & were thinking about restoring it -- BTW - I am glad you left it alone -- I was hoping to snag an original myself -- who knows -- maybe at MLC -- I will represent with the CYCLONE COASTER / SHELBY shirt myself -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2013)

*Shelby Airflo Shirt Inventory*

*FYI *- the first run is first come first serve from the initial thread

*This is the TOTAL for the first run Shelby Airflo t-shirts I had when I checked last night* 

*Light gray* - 2 Large - 1 XL 
*Sand *- 2 Large 
*Blue* - 1 XL 

If you are interested in more than one shirt - or - a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt or baseball cap - I WILL COMBINE SHIPPING ( just add $20.00 plus $2.50 shipping per shirt or hat )

*The NEXT RUN I will have to do when I return from the MLC show *

So please let me know size & color preferred - cash - money orders (PM me for a address to send payment) - OR - Paypal ( as a gift ) - $25.- shipped 

When sending payment - please send the ship to address to me as well - 
*
thank you - Ride Vintage - Frank  *


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Frank,
    Just want to make sure I'm still good on the light gray size large with PU at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Apr 18, 2013)

*Shelby hat*

What about hats?




Shelby original hat.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 18, 2013)

*Yes - I will bring it - you are good*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Frank,
> Just want to make sure I'm still good on the light gray size large with PU at MLC. V/r Shawn




*Shawn* -- You are in for the first run shirt with your quick initial response --

*AS FAR AS OTHERS @ MLC Show* -- I only have a few shirts in the first run & will try to bring what I can to MLC show - main problem is that I am sharing space/hotel/rental car with others which will make it tough to carry & meet up with people in general since I have limited space & I also need to be considerate of others traveling with me 

*With that being said *- the first come first serve rule applies here & if I bring it out to MLC - we need to meet @ say 10:00 am - & we need to exchange phone numbers ASAP -- 

*I will contact you either way to confirm *& ALL OTHER shirts from the first run will be sent out BEFORE I leave for the MLC show if payment is received by Monday April 22nd -


*John *- Killer original Shelby hat -- Unless you can make those too - I don't think the Shelby hats will be available - lol


*Ride Vintage* - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2013)

*SHELBY T-SHIRTS are back from printing & READY TO SHIP*

*YES FINALLY -- T-SHIRTS ARE HERE 

I will make a list of the people who wanted them & get to you guys tomorrow on it -- 
PAYMENT -- a PAYPAL Payment as a friend or gift -- OR -- US Postal Money orders for them -- SHIPPING EXTRA

Shelby T-Shirts are $20.- ea. ( plus shipping )  
SIZES -->  M - L - XL - 2X 
Men's pre-shrunk Gildan shirt are available in Light Gray with a Blue Silk screened logo -- I have a limited amount of Sand colored Shirts & ONE (1) in Dark Blue in a XL 

I can also combine shipping with the CYCLONE COASTER Product line listed BELOW -- 

All Prices are PLUS SHIPPING which I do combine  

Men's T-Shirts - $20.-
Ladies Baby Doll shirts - $20.- 
Embroidered Baseball Caps - $20.-
Embroidered Visors - $20.-
The NEW CYCLONE COASTER Embroidered die-cut iron-on patches - $5.- ea.
SOON The CYCLONE COASTER stamped & embossed License Plates 

-- The logo on the hat is the same as the patches & I will post pictures TOMORROW of EVERYTHING --  *


----------



## npence (May 16, 2013)

Can't me in for a XL and a XXL


----------



## charnleybob (May 16, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Very cool. Saw these in person at the last ride and they look great! Let me know when the Colson Commander shirts are ready. I'll take a few in xl.






Same here!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 16, 2013)

Count me in for a L and XL in Gray.  Will pay via Money Order.  Can send payment tomorrow, give me total and addy!

Alan


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 16, 2013)

Ill take a XL in dark grey!


----------



## charnleybob (May 16, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2013)

*Gotta love the old ads ......*



charnleybob said:


>




Great advertising picture ... thanks for sharing 

Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 17, 2013)

*CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts - baseball caps - visors - patches - license plates*

*Well for those interested here are some CYCLONE COASTER products that are available -- 

FYI --> ALL PRICES ARE PLUS SHIPPING *
_*
T-Shirts - Baby-doll shirts - baseball caps & visors*_ -->  $20.- ea.
_*CYCLONE COASTER die cut embroidered iron-on patches*_ -->  $5.- ea.
_*License plates will be available soon in a limited run & only 2 plates per person on this first small run of these*_ --> price to be determined & the plates will be black with yellow writing & reverse of that  
_*License plate rear axle mount brackets will also be available soon*_ -->  price to be determined on these too .....


----------



## Oldbikes (May 17, 2013)

NEED and addy to send a postal money order!!

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## then8j (May 17, 2013)

I would love to have a large grey air-flo shirt, it might inspire me to pull mine out of the box it has been living in for the past two years.......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*Lets inspire you then .....*



then8j said:


> I would love to have a large grey air-flo shirt, it might inspire me to pull mine out of the box it has been living in for the past two years.......




The shirt has done just that for me ... It has been the "Year of the Shelby" for me @ our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday rides each month this year ... I have a few that I have never ridden that I purchased over the years as projects or complete bicycles that I never got around to & the Shelby shirts have been another thing I have had the idea for a while ... so here they are ... I really like how they turned out & am glad others like yourself like them too 

... For shipping I have to ship a couple to see what it cost .... my guess is around $5.- but I am not sure exactly ... As far as payment .. I can take paypal as a friend or gift so I don't have to pay fees or a USPS money order or cash ... just pm me when you decide what works best for you ... also when paying put in a note of what size you are after so you get the correct shirt .. 

Thanks for the interest & I hope it inspires you to get your Shelby on the road again .. 

send me pictures of it once it is .. Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 20, 2013)

*I sent out PM's to those who responded to this thread ......*

*I went & sent out PM's to everyone that had shown interest in the Shelby shirts this morning .. US mail is the most economical way to ship these @ around $5.- for one shirt ... around a little shy of $7.- for two .. around $10.- for 3 to 4 shirts .. that is the best rates I can find between actual weight & then it goes to flat rate boxes plus delivery confirmations ..   I will let ship them within a day or two of payment at the most .. thanks guys 

.. ride vintage .. Frank  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2013)

*Thanks guys for the positive response on the shirts*

*Thank you for the positive response on the second run of the shirts .. 

PLEASE order your shirts in time for those who still want one for the "Shelby Invasion" @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on July 7th ... if you order them too late - I may not be able to get them printed in time ... 

I currently have a few in each size left as of 5/24/2013 .... 

Ride Vintage ... Frank*


----------



## RustyK (May 24, 2013)

then8j said:


> I would love to have a large grey air-flo shirt, it might inspire me to pull mine out of the box it has been living in for the past two years.......




Sounds like someone needs to sell me an Airflow


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2013)

*Here is a pic of the actual license plates ......*

Well they are in ... I also have a choice on how you want to mount the plates ... (A) Rear Axle Mounted (B) Rear Fender Bolt Mounted (C) Under the Seat ... I will post some pictures of the mounted plates as soon as I get some taken ... Ride Vintage ,,, Frank


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Shawn -- I can bring you your shirt to MLC swap -- I will be there & I happen to have a light gray in large ready to go from the first run -- let me know -- Frank
> 
> 
> *ALL Others *-- I will check tonight what I have left from the first run & if I have them I will get them out to you ASAP once payment is received --* Mediums & XXL will have to be the next run* -- Please specify color when ordering - *Sand* is basically a light tan color - or *light gray* - I will take a pic of what is available tonight & post it in the morning
> ...




What odd color shirts did you do a test on and are available?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2013)

jd56 said:


> What odd color shirts did you do a test on and are available?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




PM sent ... odd shirts sold quick


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 5, 2013)

here
s my license plate. I used the axle mount and attached it to one of the seat springs. I attached the plate to the mount with headbadge screws.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 5, 2013)

*Thanks Scott & Mike ... here is the third style - Axle mount*



37fleetwood said:


> here
> s my license plate. I used the axle mount and attached it to one of the seat springs. I attached the plate to the mount with headbadge screws.




Here is the Axel mount .. easy install on this either use a extra axle nut - OR - back the axle nut off & put it behind the axle nut you have already ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## jd56 (Jun 5, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> PM sent ... odd shirts sold quick




Frank I need the pp acct email to send payment for my order.
Thanks
JD


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 5, 2013)

Frank,

Still NO shirt!  I'm looking forward, please let me know the status...

Alan


----------



## serg (Jun 20, 2013)

Frank,

The following errors occurred with your submission
cyclonecoaster.com has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 20, 2013)

*Alan & Serg ...........*



Oldbikes said:


> Frank,
> 
> Still NO shirt!  I'm looking forward, please let me know the status...
> 
> Alan





 - I sent a replacement shirt & a patch for the patience & loss of the first shipment to you last week - let me know when it arrives -- Frank



serg said:


> Frank,
> 
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> cyclonecoaster.com has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.




Serg ... I just cleared out my in box ... FYI your shirt has been sent with the address given ... I asked ... I was told 10 days or so for delivery with the shipping method you went with .. let me know when it arrives .... Frank


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 20, 2013)

Frank, 

It did arrive, and it wears well!!

Thanks!


----------

